# Shotsaver (Snooper) SLR500 Laser Rangefinder



## virtuocity (Feb 7, 2014)

Not really much to say about this device.  It retails for around Â£150 and comes with a carry case, battery, strap and instructions (not included in the earlier model, so I'm told).  

Being allergic to instructions, I took to the course armed with a device I've never even held before.  

The first few holes were frustrating until I realised that you need to push AND HOLD the power button to get a reading.  After that, life was good.

Point, click & hold, take reading, choose club.

It does what it says on the tin.  Unless it breaks down in 2 weeks I see absolutely no reason as to why I would ever want to spend more on a Bushnell.  As long as I can see the flag, I'll get the yardage with my Snooper.

Don't hesitate- go for this one.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 7, 2014)

Ah Dave, my Bushnell vibrates when it locks on to the flag ..... That's got to be worth the Â£60 extra I paid!

Be nice to see the flag through it and not extra large rain drops!

( I hope your game is going well)


----------



## mashleyR7 (Feb 9, 2014)

This is one I have Chris. Perfect so for. I've done many checks with it against playing partners 'better' models and it's as accurate and as quick as all of them. 
We all know why you like the vibrating feature!!


----------



## chrisd (Feb 9, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			We all know why you like the vibrating feature!!
		
Click to expand...


Playing with you Mashley, it's the only fun I get! :whoo:


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Feb 10, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Ah Dave, my Bushnell vibrates when it locks on to the flag ..... That's got to be worth the Â£60 extra I paid!
		
Click to expand...

Chris, when I played with you I thought your shaky hands were the DT's, didn't realise you had a vibrator with you !


----------



## chrisd (Feb 10, 2014)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Chris, when I played with you I thought your shaky hands were the DT's, didn't realise you had a vibrator with you !
		
Click to expand...

Didn't stop you asking me to get a tee out of your pocket for you ........ Did it Steve?


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Feb 11, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Didn't stop you asking me to get a tee out of your pocket for you ........ Did it Steve? 

Click to expand...

I have always been easily seduced by celebrities Chris.


----------

